# Website for photography lovers



## PhotoSilverock (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi!

Please visit my photography site http://www.photosilverock.com and send me your comments. I wish to make best as it can be!

Thanx!


----------



## Lunar_Wolf (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice site, love the photos. How do you set up a website? Does it cost much?


----------



## PhotoSilverock (Feb 18, 2007)

Lunar_Wolf said:


> Nice site, love the photos. How do you set up a website? Does it cost much?



Thnx! 
Server is pretty expensive, but i will menage somehow to collect enough from my paycheck to keep it running. What you mean by set up? How i make pages, upload files?


----------



## Lunar_Wolf (Feb 18, 2007)

PhotoSilverock said:


> Thnx!
> Server is pretty expensive, but i will menage somehow to collect enough from my paycheck to keep it running. What you mean by set up? How i make pages, upload files?


 
Yeah, where do you go to set up a site? I'm clueless when it comes to setting up upsites.


----------



## mr e (Feb 19, 2007)

It's a good start, creative too, some thoughts though.

A few too many "Top 100" buttons on the main page (in my opinion), I mean, 23?

Another question, is it really best viewed in Firefox? I just went through on Firefox 2, IE7 and IE6 and it appeared to work just fine on all three.

I would also suggest changing the AdSense color palette as right now it's a bit blaring with a big white box on a black page.

Another thing that bothered me was when I went to a gallery (say 02 for example), the link underneath for gallery 02 would disappear, you should try to keep the nav the same regardless of what the user's viewing.

The image changing onmouseover isn't bad, but my only other suggestion would be to let users also click the images to view higher-res versions, they're almost a little too small to get a good feel for what's going on.

Didn't mean to be harsh if I was, it's looking good though


----------



## PhotoSilverock (Feb 24, 2007)

Thank you all!

Pictures are now bigger, whole site is now bigger, and AdSense is removed.. 
And V-Tour is added. I hop you will like it...

Bruno


----------



## flyingseale (Feb 24, 2007)

First of all, this is a good site...well done.  My concern is that when viewing the gallery on my 1024x768 laptop screen the top half of the window is taken up with the banner and buttons.  I can see half of a photo only in the bottom half, so I have to scroll down to see the complete picture.  Now, if I want to view another picture I have to scroll back up to hit the arrows and then scroll back down to see the next picture when it loads, and so on.  This inconveniance stopped me from looking at more than a few pictures, sorry.  If you put the buttons down the left of the screen and narrowed your banner you would be able to see the whole picture on the right allowing quick clicking to see the next image.

If and when I get a website up and running I'd go for a page of thumbs so the viewer can decide which pictures (s)he wants to look at...quickly and easily.

Once again, this is a good site, so please take this as constructive criticism.  Perhaps higher screen resolutions don't have this issue.

Regards
Mike


----------



## PhotoSilverock (Feb 24, 2007)

Thank you Mike!

I am trying to find answer to make all happy. Before pictures was too small and people convince me that 90% people have more 1152x864 and pictures must be 800x600. Now they are 640x480 and there is a problem... I will find some solution to make both Worlds happy... Thank you again...


----------

